# Lost My Awning



## altshauf

I stupidly left my awning out with not enough tilt for the rain to run completely off this memorial day weekend at a very busy campground. I woke up and walked outside with what looked like the bottom side of a balloon bulging with a drip from the middle of the awning. I tried to adjust the side of it to let the rain run out...MISTAKE! the hollow aluminum cross roller snapped right in the middle. The brace landed on the back of my shoulder, and I am pretty lucky (in a way). When it snapped it was a hazard to the kids that would be running around that day (Saturday AM) as we were at the site directly in front of the blob, pool, aeroball, and volleyball courts so kids would be walking right through our site. A couple of guys came over after hearing the crash and asked me what I wanted to do. Since the awning fabric had already gotten pulled and holes began to form I just said cut it off. The braces were bent at the bottom so they were useless as well. I just asked them if they would cut it off after it was suggested. After removing, it was taken to the dumpster. I checked in on Tuesday with Camping World to get a price estimate to replace, and they said I would need the model number of the awning. It is located on the awning! I thought there was paperwork on the awning when I bought it, I was wrong. I just have something that says Dometic Sunchaser awning. Does anyone know the model number of the awning on a 2005 Keystone Outback 26RS? I am waiting for a contact back from keystone. It should be a 15ft size. Any help would be appreciated (PS this was trip number 5 for us so we are still learning the ropes and just learned a big one this weekend).


----------



## egregg57

I think this is what your looking for.

Dometic Awning replacement

I am sure more colors are available.

Or since you are where you are with your current one, you might consider an electric awning!

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy

Don't know why they would need a model number. The entire thing is trashed so you will just have to buy a complete new awning. The link Eric posted is a very good starting point. Once you find the model you want then you can start a search to see if one of the other sties like e-trailer have a better price for the model you want.


----------



## altshauf

This is a nightmare. Both places i have called wanted the serial number from my old awning. I have told them it is all gone, and I have given them the info that you have linked above. Why does this have to be such a chore?


----------



## therink

My awning model # is on a sticker on front of roller. That happened to me once and it sucked. All that is really important is the length. If you go to dometic website, it should be easy to figure out model # based on length between support brackets that remain. Steve


----------



## H2oSprayer

...and to add insult to injury; the tag with the information that they are asking for is poking is nose up at you in the lower photo. Any chance you could zoom in on that left hand side of your roller tube on the original photo file on my camera card to make out the numbers?


----------



## outback loft

I have replaced an awning for a friend of mine, just measure the distance between the outriggers for it and it will either be 15', 16'. The measurement between the two outriggers will be about 3 inches more than the awning size. You can just order the new one to that size. I suggest ordering the whole kit including the outriggers so that when it comes you are sure it will all work together. If they have made any changes to the awning hardware you will need to either run to try and get it to work, or you will have to order the new outriggers and delay even more.


----------



## altshauf

H2O,
I already know. I saw that as soon as my wife showed me the pic...
NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sptddog

Ugh. Been there done that on a horse trailer once. I feel your pain, both on the model/serial number issue and the 'tossed' it rather than haul it home. Mine was covered by my insurance, which is why they wanteed the serial number and such. Hope you get it worked out!


----------



## altshauf

Finally managed a quote. It will be just over $1,200







. Who knows how long it will take them to get to it...


----------



## 26rester

We have an 05 26Rs also and the model# for the awning is DOTR12CB1V SER# 42561757. I hope this helps you


----------

